# 66 core support Help / ID



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

What is the difference between a AC core support and non AC ?
I have a non AC car but I think I just bought a AC core support.
I looks the same except the bottom is flat piece of steel instead of the c channel bottom that was in my car.
Rookie question, Will it work?
I will post a few pictures later tonight.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes the AC core has the drop down at the bottom to accommodate the Taller radiator used in AC equipped models.
If you use it you will need a taller rad to work with it, or macgyver your rad to work which would not be a good idea.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The upside is you can install the taller radiator and the AC fan shroud and have a much better shot at a cool running engine. It's an upgrade.


----------

